# Insomnia



## GNW12 (Jul 4, 2004)

Has anyone had any luck finding something to help with insomnia? I'm taking Ambien, but it is giving me side effects. Also, if anyone has taken Ambien, what side effects did you have?


----------



## stebbs (Jan 8, 2008)

I have terrible insomnia. I've been on Ambien and then Ambien CR. They no longer worked anymore so I switched to amitriptyline (30 mg). The Ambien made me have a lot of anxiety and the amitriptyline makes me groggy the next day and drys me out. But I need sleep and its the only thing thats helped.


----------



## IrisB (Jan 23, 2008)

I quit trying...LOLYou see it was becoming work trying to go to sleep. Anxiety because I could not get the sleep I needed.Since I had to quit my job because of IBS, now I just let me body speak.Ambien did not put me to sleep it was just another med in my system.


----------



## GNW12 (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for your responses. I think I'm going to try the Amitriptyline.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I just replied your same post here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry709284Cherrie


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

I too have sleeping problems, I take zopiclone and works a treat, problem is they are additive but my DR says we will sort that out once my symptoms settle. I am going to try mikes tapes that eric suggested.My problem is the IBS starts late in the afternoon and I am really sick, uncormfortble and in pain all night till I take the sleeping pill. Tried Amitriptyline but my heart raced too much-and since having IBS fully the two years I get palpitations so that was off the menu.Hate taking pills as this is the first time in my life that I have ever had to.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I take Ambien or Lunesta when I can't sleep so does my mom. Sometimes we find they don't work. I ran out of prescription pills so I used over the counter Sleepinol and I had a horrible reaction. I woke up and my pupils were dialated like I was on drugs. I had to go back to sleep and go into work 2 hours late until my pupils were nearly back to normal size and they hurt the whole rest of the day.


----------



## nightsounds2 (Jul 2, 2007)

This post really caught my interest as I, too, have insomnia. I've tried all different kinds of sleeping pills and none of them worked. I never did get any better sleep with them than without them. And, I always felt like a zombie in the morning. Can't have that when you have to be at work at 7:30 a.m.The only thing I've found that helps is something the experts tell you not to do - I get into bed and turn the T.V. on. I have a timer I use and set it for 1hour to turn off. This way I can relax my body, and relax my brain and not think of anything since I'm listening to the t.v. I've recorded some quiet movies and shows with minimal noise & music. They're mostly dialog as a matter of fact. I find I relax easier with quiet talking in the background. After a while, I fall asleep. I would also like to get some relaxation tapes to try. That also might help.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Unfortunately I am addicted to Restoril. I have been on it for years and really doesn't work but I am not ready to go through the weaning process. When I was an avid exerciser that helped with my insomnia. That's next on my list to restart. But the best thing of all for me is listening to Mike's tapes. I did the IBS ones years ago and then the Emotional Recovery serises and then I found the Inner Peace series. That is the best for me. I always fall asleep during the 2nd track.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

First time around, i had a vitamin B deficiency. Correcting it fixed the problem, but until it was totally fixed CBT [cognitive behavioral therapy] did wonders. Second time symptoms were different; this time EMDR seems to be working [eye movement directed response i think it is, a counseling technique. Good for 'dissolving' persistent stresses/trauma].


----------

